# Where does Sasori rank in the Akatsuki?



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 8, 2015)

There are lots of Sasori threads floating about, and I thought this topic was bound to get brought up in one of them. Its general consensus that Nagato, Obito, Itachi and Orochimaru are above Sasori, but people have different opinions on where he ranks among the other members.

1) Sasori *vs* Kisame
2) Sasori *vs* Kakuzu
3) Sasori *vs* Konan
4) Sasori *vs* Deidara
5) Sasori *vs* Zetsu

Location: Land of Rivers Cave (where he fought Sakura and Chiyo)
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Distance: 30 meters

Who does he beat, who does he lose to?​​


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 8, 2015)

I think only Kakuzu beats Sasori and mostly because of a matchup(Domu, arguable poison resist, AoE). I am giving the rest to Sasori with Deidara being the closest/debatable.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 8, 2015)

He loses to Konan and Kakuzu.  Kakuzu for reasons AP mentioned.  Konan for he basically can't hurt her.  Deidara is debatable as said. Zetsu is weird, but I assume Sasori wins.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 8, 2015)

Sasori shreds Konan, no diff. What is this.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 8, 2015)

Obito
Nagato
Itachi
Sasori
Kisame
Konan
Deidara
Kakuzu
Hidan

-Kakuzu with Domu should be able to defend from the majority of Sasori's arsenal and his large AoE jutsu should be able to take quite a bit of Sasori's puppets as well as distract him which would leave Kakuzu to attack Sasori with a blind side like he did to Kakashi. So either Sasori manages to get in a hit on a non Domu covered body part or he pretty much gets beat

-Konan's Shikigami no Mai pretty much makes it so that damn near everything Sasori can do useless as nothing he does is gonna hurt her nor does she have blood which means poison is gonna take her out. Only thing Sasori can do is hope to catch every single piece of paper and then burn them with her flamethrower(which isn't likely) or wait till she runs out of chakra and then finish her off. So the question is can Konan blow up Sasori before she runs out of juice or not

-Zetsu doesn't have blood so poison shouldn't effect him and Zetsu can blend into the ground/earth so he could avoid the majority of Sasori's attacks so basically it comes down can Zetsu land a killing blow first or will Sasori. 

-Kisame's Suitons should be able to wash off the poison on Sasori's weapons, Samehada should be able to absorb the chakra strings of any puppets which can render them useless for a second or two, and Samehada can heal Kisame if he did get hit. The question here is can Kisame wash off the poison on Sasori's weapons before he gets hit one time which could  go either way imo

-Deidara already has a thread made right now but to keep it simple the moment Sasori brings out Satetsu is when Deidara's chances of winning more times then not goes down quite a bit to where I don't see it likely happening.

-Hidan would get wrecked, just wanted to add him in even though he isn't listed 

So imo Sasori can has a 50/50 shot against everyone bar Deidara+Kakuzu which depends on how the battle plays out while he should beat Deidara more times then not and lose more times then not to Kakuzu.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 8, 2015)

He should beat all of them short of kisame.
because more often than not samehade eating up chakra strings is very bad for him.

among the other kakuzo is the most problematic, but he doesn't have anything that satetsu can't tank.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 8, 2015)

He looses to konan and kakuzu as they are counters to his abilities
He beats Deidara and kisame 

Tbh Sasori/Kisame /kakuzu/konan/deidara 

Are all the same to me each can beat one of the other and loose to some

Eg: deidara beats konan yet looses to kisame ,kakuzu and Sasori 
Konan would beat Sasori yet looses to the others 
Sasori will beat Deidara and kisame yet looses to the others 
Kakuzu will bear Sasori yet looses to the others 

So maybe Sasori is just barely above them . Barely !!

Also he more of a threat to the general NF compared to the other Nf


----------



## Ghost (Jun 8, 2015)

With manga knowledge I assume all the other Akatsuki members are aware of Sasori's poisons.

Kisame can easily fill the whole cave with water and it'll be pretty much GG from there. 

Kakuzu's Ninjutsu is perfect for clearing out Sasori's puppets and normal blades won't even scratch Kakuzu's Iron Skin. 

If Deidara manages to get out of the cave before Sasori overwhelms him he wins. With 30 meter starting distance I see Deidara being able to prep a bird while using smaller bombs to keep Sasori's puppets at bay. If Sasori starts with Sandaime Deidara is fucked though. 

Konan and Zetsu get obliterated.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2015)

He is stronger than Deidara, Hidan, and Zetsu. I used to think that he is stronger than Konan as well, but the battle they putted in the game for them convinced me otherwise. Yeah, Yeah, people my say it's only a game and is not canon or whatever, but regardless, it still made me see that match up from a different angle. 

So yeah, he is the 4th from the bottom.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 8, 2015)

*Vs Kisame : *
Wouldn't technically Samehada absorb chakra strings of any of the puppets it comes in contact with, thus rendering them immobile for a brief period of time ? 
I'd say Kisame would defeat Sasori if he is granted the amount of chakra he had when he fought Gai and Kirabi. If he has default chakra, then it can go eitherway.

*Vs Kakuzu :* Kakuzu's domu makes most of Sasori's arsenal redundant. He can easily blast his way through Sasori's puppets with his elemental barrage. I only see Sandaime posing some kind of a trouble, so it all depends on Iron Sand's effectiveness.
Giving Kakuzu the edge.
*
Vs Konan *: Probably doesn't even need to leave Hiruko to defeat her.  Konan needs to become at least half tangible to use any attack that matters, so she eventually gets hit by a needle barrage.

*Vs Deidara :* Deidara is very vulnerable to his poison attacks, although he is overall faster than Sasori's puppets, so he can use one of his smaller birds and kite Sasori around with C1 and shit. I doubt Sasori's puppets can keep up with Deidara's range. C3 seems like a game ender, unless Iron sand can form a wall to block it. Can go eitherway. 

*vs Zetsu :* Zetsu is basically worthless. He can keep using the spore clones and syphon chakra but Sasori has AOE techniques that can destroy him over and over again.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 8, 2015)

A thread like this isn't even necessary anyone whose not being bias should realize that Sasori should be more aptly compared to Orochimaru and Itachi, rather than the other Akatsuki members. Consider Sasori's hype:

Akahigi: Hyakki no Sōen solo'd a country. DBIV reveals Sasori can use Akahigi: Hyakki no Sōen through not just his core, but his finger tips as well, that's 200 puppets or to put it into other terms the dude can solo two countries. 

He beat Sandaime-Kazekage. The Kazekage that towered above the other Kazekage in strength. And DBIV makes it sound like Rasa was much closer to Gaara in strength and Gaara only won so quickly because Karura used her power to protect him, so Rasa is much stronger than people give credit for and the dude towered over him in strength. Sasori beat said dude and than proceeded to integrate Sandaime's powers into his own, by transforming that Kage into a fucking puppet, gaining control over the greatest weapon in Sungakuru's history Satetsu.

He was stated to be stronger than Deidra. Would have still defeated Chiyo and Sakura, despite extreme disadvantages if not for PNJ. Orochimaru considered him a big enough threat to stage an ambush to ensure his defeat. 

Need I even go on.... Sasori is just so clearly above the others it's ridiculous. Now as far as match up goes:



> Sasori vs Kisame


Kisame's Samehada could be dangerous if it can absorb chakra threads, but w/ manga knowledge Sasori will know to keep his distance and simply attack with poisoned projectiles and Satetsu, which Kisame can't absorb. This thus becomes a nightmare match for Kisame, he stands no chance winning. And I do not believe he can throw around the massive Suitons he did against B or Gai w/o mass Bijuu chakra. Sasori wins 10/10 times with manga knowledge



> Sasori vs Kakuzu


Kakuzu is comes down to if Satetsu can pierce Domu. Personally I do think Sasori could eventually make a Satetsu Kessho big enough to pierce Domu and smash Kakuzu, so I think eventually Sasori would win with a considerable amount of difficult, simply due to Kakuzu being a tough match.



> Sasori vs Konan


I can't say, because I have no clue how many explosive notes Konan carries with her on the reg or if she can create them. Which is 100% what dictates how strong she is.



> Sasori vs Deidara


My thoughts can be seen in the actual thread



> Sasori vs Zetsu


No clue how to rank Zetsu.

Sasori beats and is clearly stronger than Deidara, Kakuzu, and Kisame. Konan and Zetsu can't be ranked.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 8, 2015)

> A thread like this isn't even necessary anyone whose not being bias should realize that Sasori should be more aptly compared to Orochimaru and Itachi, rather than the other Akatsuki members. Consider Sasori's hype:


you said this base on


> He beat Sandaime-Kazekage. The Kazekage that towered above the other Kazekage in strength. And DBIV makes it sound like Rasa was much closer to Gaara in strength and Gaara only won so quickly because Karura used her power to protect him, so Rasa is much stronger than people give credit for and the dude towered over him in strength. Sasori beat said dude and than proceeded to integrate Sandaime's powers into his own, by transforming that Kage into a fucking puppet, gaining control over the greatest weapon in Sungakuru's history Satetsu.



which is cool and all but prove jack because we have no clue how powerful the others are, and despite Sasori's level that barely was able to take on Sakura and Chiyo and then been stated to be weaker than Kankuro, yeah, that's not saying much. 

Karura's power if the sand he has always been using.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 8, 2015)

Deidara and Kisame are stronger overall and beat him. Deidara's forest-destroying explosive clone feint and Kisame's massive shark wave can each bring Sasori to his knees. The water sphere and c3 are decisive game-enders. 

Sasori beats the rest.​


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 8, 2015)

He loses to kisame, kakuzu and and deidara most of the time when he can't catch the evasive bomber in time(which i believe happens way more than not). Kisame got terrain control, bigger and stronger attacks than any of sasori's iron sand can overpower, a way to troll sasori's puppet control and just over all better physical stats. Kakuzu got domu to make sure no needles or spikes get to poison him and mass fodder destroying(jiongu) omnidirectional jutsu(mask blast) for any puppet dance.

Konan dies whether it be by outlasting or her getting poisoned sooner or later. Zetsu dies as well iron sand just overpower that weirdo.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 8, 2015)

This is how the story implied it to me 


Obito>Nagato>Itachi/Orochimaru>Sasori>Kisame>Kakuzu>Deidara>Hidan 


Konan didn't really get to display much power in the manga but she's probably somewhere around Kisame/Kakuzu level


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 8, 2015)

If funny how the mind of some Itachi-fans work:

Itachi > Jiraiya, despite the former implying that at the very worst they were more-or-less equal.

Deidara > Sasori, despite the former admitting inferiority to the latter.

However, when it comes to Itachi > Oro the latter's statement of inferiority is taken to the literal extreme. And when you try to defend the stance that Oro doesn't get neg diff'd by Itachi on even ground it's asserted as fan-fiction. 

As far as this thread in concerned, he beats Deidara and Hidan. Kisame depends on circumstances. If it's base Kisame then it could go either way. Konan is interesting because I'm not sure what Sasori can do to her so she might win via a terrible match-up. Kakazu could go either way depending on how Sasori's poison effects Kakasu (or doesn't) and whether he can breach Domu, although I would guess no under most scenarios.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 8, 2015)

Eliyua23 said:


> This is how the story implied it to me
> 
> 
> Obito>Nagato>Itachi/Orochimaru>Sasori>Kisame>Kakuzu>Deidara>Hidan
> ...




I miss the times you weren't posting much. Lets go back to those times.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 8, 2015)

I agree with what stickastick said 
When oro admits he is weaker than itachi . Oh Yh lets jump on that train 
Itachi claims he can't dwfeat jiraiya oh no let's ignore it 
Nagato claims pain might have lost had jiriaya known their secrete oh no let's ignore that 

Why the bias though ?


----------



## Umbrella (Jun 8, 2015)

Kisame will likely be taken out by Hiruko's traps or Satetsu. Worse comes to worst I find it plausible that he could just poison the water.

Deidara. Unless Sasori has the chakra of a termite, he could just extend his strings to follow Deidara into the sky. From there he could keep the fight at a close range to prevent Deidara from using his more powerful bombs and defend against most with Satetsu. It'd be a hard fight, but Sasori'd get in a scratch eventually.

Kakuzu. Skin as hard diamond, not much blood, AoE. Sasori would lose.

...Konan. I dunno, really. Sasori is certainly, probably stronger... but he doesn't really have a means of killing her. Flamethrowers, I guess?

Zetsu... don't know what say about him. *shrug*
Sasori could win I guess.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 8, 2015)

As expected, everyone has a lot of different opinions. I personally think he is defeated by everyone except Zetsu..and maybe Konan. Then again, Konan's brief encounter against Sasori  convinces me that she's able to destroy his Kazekage puppet, so maybe not.

Interesting how he is perceived so differently, though.​​


----------



## Rocky (Jun 8, 2015)

Why does a Storm game convince you of anything.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 8, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Why does a Storm game convince you of anything.



Because I never took into consideration that Konan could immobilise or destroy Kazekage puppet with paper.

Beyond that, weren't the storylines in that Storm game written by Kishimoto? I could be wrong, but I thought I remembered hearing that when it was released.​​


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 8, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> If funny how the mind of some Itachi-fans work:
> 
> Itachi > Jiraiya, despite the former implying that at the very worst they were more-or-less equal.
> 
> ...



If only there were something _other than statements_ supporting that...

Like being paneled by _kid_ Itachi and _seconds-from-dropping-dead_ Itachi.

If statements were all that mattered, then .

But we don't think that. So I guess we weigh statements with feats.

This is all pretty obvious, don't ya' think?

I guess Itachi fans minds work better than yours sometimes.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 8, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Because I never took into consideration that Konan could immobilise or destroy Kazekage puppet with paper.
> 
> Beyond that, weren't the storylines in that Storm game written by Kishimoto? I could be wrong, but I thought I remembered hearing that when it was released.​​



It was a pleasure watching those cut scenes.

Orochimaru's a BAMF.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 9, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> If only there were something _other than statements_ supporting that...
> 
> Like being paneled by _kid_ Itachi and _seconds-from-dropping-dead_ Itachi.


Not the same thing as having both starting on even ground with an intent to kill. 

In the former, Oro opened himself wide opened to getting wftpwned by attempting to body-jack Itachi. In the latter, Oro was a sitting duck for Totsuka. Look, I'm not saying he can defeat Itachi (sans Edo Hokage) or that he even pushes him to high-diff.(he doesn't), but this idea that he gets neg'd under neutral circumstances isn't supported by logic and certainty not by the manga. 



> If statements were all that mattered, then .


If you want to take said statement(s) out of context, sure. 

The difference: Hashirama clearly wasn't referring to power, Itachi (about Jiraiaya) and Deidara (about Sasori) clearly were. 



> But we don't think that. So I guess we weigh statements with feats.


Feats are nice in cases where it's not clear who is superior and there is a lack of a direct statement to support one over the other; not the case here, as the words came straigth out of the horses' mouths (Itachi, Deidara, and Oro).



> I guess Itachi fans minds work better than yours sometimes.


Sometimes. I've actually noticed they can be quite intelligent when they decide to put their biases aside and argue feats and hype within context. Unfortunately I don't see it happen too often


----------



## Matty (Jun 9, 2015)

To me, a huge Itachi and Sasori fan (so maybe I am biased) Itachi is stronger JUST because of hacks (particularly susano'o) I'm not a fan of the amaterasu hype. But I think people vastly underrate Sasori in terms of intelligence. Give him any kind of knowledge/prep and he is vicious I mean him and Kisame really stand out to me. Kakuzu is just another villain but I really felt like Sasori had that hype behind him, but also just the fast, unpredictable techniques to stand on the same level as Itachi, Oro. Itachi just has those extreme hax. I never bought the Oro>Sasori hype, as stated in mmy previous thread I consider him on the Sannin level (he fought in the same war and was arguably his villages most proficient warrior at the age of 15) 

All that Sasori bias I clearly have aside I think him and Kisame are clearly the most superior in terms of raw power and intelligence compared to everyone else.

Tier 1
Obito/Nagato
Itachi

Tier 2
Sasori/Kisame

Tier 3
Kakuzu/Deidara/Konan/Zetsu/Hidan

That's just my opinion. and if we are considering Oro I would put him a bit above Kisame/Sasori. I just don't see two former partners like Oro/Sasori being that far away in strength. I honestly wish they would make am arc just about that partnership! How awesome would that be? XD


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 9, 2015)

I think sasori ranks above those 4 in terms of ninjutsu & would only have trouble beating kakuzu.

I think people generally underrate how difficult it is to kill him, needing a direct heart hit in most cases, along w/ his overall mobility & tactical priority, w/ or w/o sand.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 9, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Why does a Storm game convince you of anything.



Storm games convinced me Hinata can beast through kage with projectile lion fist.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 9, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Storm games convinced me Hinata can beast through kage with projectile lion fist.



Storm games convinced me that Shino is Goku "level" because he can use Kaichuu-Genki Dama

[YOUTUBE]gCRK824EPHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jad (Jun 9, 2015)

Kisame should be able to absorbs the crap out of every single one of Sasori's techniques, making them absolutely useless. Be it iron sand, the chakra strings, or the chakra heart. How he gets defeated is beyond me other than from a lucky strike. Although we have no idea if Samehada can be poisoned, since if Kisame is poisoned, Samehada can move for him maybe (no idea, anyone agree). However, no knowledge scenario doesn't mean Kisame is dumb enough to not know just about every puppet use uses poisons. Especially when no knowledge may not t rule out reputation on Sasori, who is known for making poisons.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Because I never took into consideration that Konan could immobilise or destroy Kazekage puppet with paper.
> 
> Beyond that, weren't the storylines in that Storm game written by Kishimoto? I could be wrong, but I thought I remembered hearing that when it was released.​​



He only designed the costumes as far as I know, Mecha Naruto and Shisui's Susanoo included. 

Besides, some of the game's storyline kinda contradicts the manga iirc.

*Edit:* I remember now. According to the game Sasori and Orochimaru were never partners. And articles do repeatedly mention "designed/drawn by Kishi", but no indications he wrote or even approved the storylines, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Jad (Jun 9, 2015)

Platypus said:


> He only designed the costumes as far as I know, Mecha Naruto and Shisui's Susanoo included. Besides, some of the game's storyline kinda contradicts the manga iirc.



What anime is your avatar off.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 9, 2015)

Jad said:


> What anime is your avatar off.



Katanagatari


----------



## Empathy (Jun 9, 2015)

Are you talking about this

This was pretty interesting, even if it was filler.

*Edit:* Dialogue was terrible, though.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 9, 2015)

Can we all just be honest and admit that we don't know how strong Konan is? 

We know Konan can control 600-Billion pieces of paper/explosive notes and when she had access to that quantity of paper/explosive tags she was able to push Obito even closer to death than Minato or Itachi. So we know with a vast quantity of paper/explosive tags she is one of the strongest Akatsuki, if not thee strongest Akatsuki, sans Obito & Nagato. However we also know that is only if she has access to that quantity of paper/explosives, and that's the main issue.

The manga has never made it clear how much paper/explosive notes Konan carries with her or can generate on the fly. We know she can generate a fair amount of paper by converting her body into paper with Shikigami no Mai, but nowhere near 600 billion and we don't know if Shikigami no Mai can generate explosive notes as well as paper. Moving off the 600 billion we've also seen her control what must have been tens of thousands of pieces  [or more] of paper to make the enormous tree she hid herself and Nagato in during the invasion of Konoha. Did she generate that paper on the spot and if not, than how she obtain that paper; was it through carrying it with her via scrolls or did she simply take control over the paper in Konoha, like Gaara controls preexisting sand, and draw a massive amount to her position to create the tree. 

Than there's also the fact that the Genjutsu placed on the Amegakuru fodder was powerful enough where it required Inoichi entire mental division to eventually unravel after days of work, and it distinctly had a paper theme to it at least hinting that it may be Konan's. So she may also be an extremely proficient Genjutsu users, but simply never got a chance to display it in battle due to her going up against an extremely skilled Sharingan/Mangekyo user.

Anyway the bottom line is Konan's strength completely depends on the answers to these questions that we don't have. So is it possible Konan could be stronger than Sasori, sure, it's also possible she could be second only to Nagato and Obito in the Akatsuki-Rankings and it's even possible she could be second weakest right after Hidan, we just don't know. However using the game as evidence is pretty weak.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 9, 2015)

^Konan didn't get Yin-element proficiency in DB4 so that genjutsu theory isn't very solid.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 9, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> ^Konan didn't get Yin-element proficiency in DB4 so that genjutsu theory isn't very solid.


Fair enough, but it's still very weird that he made the Genjutsu so Paper themed and Nagato didn't get In'ton mastery ether. So is there just some random Genjutsu God roaming around Amegakuru still


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 9, 2015)

To be fair Hashirama also didn't get Yin. Even though Bringer of Darkness is quite strong. Either Kishi simply forgot or didn't bother enough with giving out natures.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 9, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> To be fair Hashirama also didn't get Yin. Even though Bringer of Darkness is quite strong. Either Kishi simply forgot or didn't bother enough with giving out natures.


Most likely that is part of the whole Hashirama retcon. Where Kishi took away the fact that Hashirama was an Yin-Master, so him and Madara would more aptly mirror each other as Yang and Yin respectively [before Madara transplanted Hashi's DNA and all that Jaz] and to further the parallel with Naruto and Sasuke, who are Yang and Yin respectively as well

I mean Kishi pretty much made all of that Hashirama/Madara/Ashura/Inda/Yin/Yang bullshit up at the last second [I.E. the latter half of PII] to justify Naruto vs Sasuke as the final battle, when there was really no reason for them to fight anymore.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 10, 2015)

Going based off jutsu which is a good way to look at things to get a person level 

kamui+New 6 paths of pain+ GM > 6 paths of pain+GM> MS>ET+yamata>3rd kazekage+100 puppets>water dome+daikodan>C4>earth grudge fear>paper god technique> jashin ritual 

I think from how the jutsu work, hype and portrayal this much is obvious. 


No one here can deal with rinnegan obito

no one bar obito can beat nagato 

itachi trolls the rest

none below oro can stop him if they tried and so on 

How many can stop ET? so at worst orochimaru can draw against everyone who doesn't have a dojutsu hence why he is just below them 

so at the very least he can only loose to 3 people 

Sasori basically can loose to all dojutsu and at best draw with orochimaru

kisame must loose to all dojutsu, and at best draw with orochimaru, while he may beat the rest

that's how I see things anyway

All those below itachi got no answer to itachi MS. all those above can respond and win


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Jun 10, 2015)

Being IC and not bloodlusted changes how ninja fight, people. IC Sasuke won't immediately use PS against Kisame, he's going to blitz his blue ass.

*Sasori vs. Kisame*
Unfortunately IC Kisame doesn't go off on a Suiton-spamming spree, he's more the type to charge in CQC and brawl Sasori to death. This is bad because Sasori's poisons are something Kisame thinks he can take (because of Samehada's healing) but Sasori simply doesn't use a lot of chakra for Kisame to absorb. Kisame's simply going to die healing the damage while Sasori (probably without Hiruko at this point) gets to avoid whatever suicide attempt due to lack of heart-knowledge.

*Sasori vs. Kakuzu
*IC Kakuzu tends to blitz with Jiongu and Doton: Domu. I'm of the opinion that Kakuzu's fucked-up physiology grants him immunity to Sasori's poisons, which means Kakuzu will break Hiruko but not kill Sasori (in most cases). The 3KK will most likely come out and Satetsu will break apart the cave, but the only way Sasori damages Kakuzu is if he uses Satetsu Kesshu: Shigure and Kaiho work by breaking scratches in the enemy and poisoning them, which won't work on Kakuzu. If Kakuzu escalates in tandem with Sasori his AOE nukes will simply destroy the area, probably _seriously hurting_ Sasori and/or the 3KK in the process and setting Kakuzu up for destroying them.

*Sasori vs. Konan
*I don't know if Konan has 10B tags prepped, but considering the KC situation where she doesn't...I don't see what it changes. She's never going to die outside of chakra exhaustion but has a real form of killing Sasori: wrapping him in the explosive tags she does have on her. Short of Sasori demonstrating some overpowered Katon-equivalent to nuke the entire arena he has no way of killing her.

*Sasori vs. Deidara
*I explained why Deidara wins this matchup in their own thread, but a tl;dr is this: Deidara IC flies; Sasori IC stays in Hiruko. Deidara has all the time in the world to get airborne, blast the ceiling to get ground, then just spam C1 until Sasori dies. Even if Sasori has Raiton nature and can use it (this showed up in that thread, yes) C3 will wipe the board clean.

*Sasori vs. Zetsu
*Black Zetsu is too much of a bitch for me to care about him. White Zetsu gets roflcoptered; the 100K army might outlast Sasori if they played it right...but they don't have the intelligence to plan sneak attacks and their IC nature tells them to charge in like morons. (Tobi) Zetsu spams Mokuton and 5-elemental attacks right from the get-go, putting Sasori in deep fucking shit.

So basically Sasori wins against Kisame and Zetsu (probably?), but loses the fight against Konan, Deidara, and arguably Kakuzu.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 10, 2015)

> or did she simply take control over the paper in Konoha, like Gaara controls preexisting sand, and draw a massive amount to her position to create the tree.



I'm going to go ahead and say everyone in Konoha would have noticed their paper flying off the shelves and into the forest to assemble a giant tree.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Jun 10, 2015)

Well they were pretty busy fighting off the Ginger Invasion...


----------



## Umbrella (Jun 10, 2015)

> Deidara IC flies; Sasori IC stays in Hiruko. Deidara has all the time in the world to get airborne, blast the ceiling to get ground, then just spam C1 until Sasori dies


You must think Sasori is really, really, _really_ dumb. 
He would have to be for this scenario to be in anyway possible.


----------



## thechickensage (Jun 10, 2015)

I think they all die from poison, except our Lady Angel, Konan


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 11, 2015)

am I the only person that figured konan is using the highest form in ''slight of hand/kawarimi''?

I never actually figured her to be a true logia at any given moment, & figured she is breathing & has normal biology.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 11, 2015)

Dr. Leonard Church said:


> Being IC and not bloodlusted changes how ninja fight, people. IC Sasuke won't immediately use PS against Kisame, he's going to blitz his blue ass.
> 
> *Sasori vs. Kisame*
> Unfortunately IC Kisame doesn't go off on a Suiton-spamming spree, he's more the type to charge in CQC and brawl Sasori to death. This is bad because Sasori's poisons are something Kisame thinks he can take (because of Samehada's healing) but Sasori simply doesn't use a lot of chakra for Kisame to absorb. Kisame's simply going to die healing the damage while Sasori (probably without Hiruko at this point) gets to avoid whatever suicide attempt due to lack of heart-knowledge.



kisame knows he is fighting a puppet. user if he is to engage in cqc he uses his doton underground voyage technique and trolls hiruko. Though i believe with knowledge on kisame, sasori will start straight up with sandaime, since hiruko is basically a fodder puppet. 

I think sasori beats kisame in any case so i wont go on 



> *Sasori vs. Kakuzu
> *IC Kakuzu tends to blitz with Jiongu and Doton: Domu. I'm of the opinion that Kakuzu's fucked-up physiology grants him immunity to Sasori's poisons, which means Kakuzu will break Hiruko but not kill Sasori (in most cases). The 3KK will most likely come out and Satetsu will break apart the cave, but the only way Sasori damages Kakuzu is if he uses Satetsu Kesshu: Shigure and Kaiho work by breaking scratches in the enemy and poisoning them, which won't work on Kakuzu. If Kakuzu escalates in tandem with Sasori his AOE nukes will simply destroy the area, probably _seriously hurting_ Sasori and/or the 3KK in the process and setting Kakuzu up for destroying them.



kakuzu wont be immune to poison. however with domu poison cannot be administered bar, poison gas. 



> *Sasori vs. Konan
> *I don't know if Konan has 10B tags prepped, but considering the KC situation where she doesn't...I don't see what it changes. She's never going to die outside of chakra exhaustion but has a real form of killing Sasori: wrapping him in the explosive tags she does have on her. Short of Sasori demonstrating some overpowered Katon-equivalent to nuke the entire arena he has no way of killing her.



Sasori should win. poison gas if nothing else might land considering despite her ability she likes to come in close for the kill 



> *Sasori vs. Deidara
> *I explained why Deidara wins this matchup in their own thread, but a tl;dr is this: Deidara IC flies; Sasori IC stays in Hiruko. Deidara has all the time in the world to get airborne, blast the ceiling to get ground, then just spam C1 until Sasori dies. Even if Sasori has Raiton nature and can use it (this showed up in that thread, yes) C3 will wipe the board clean.



kishi thinks sasori should win. C3 is countered by iron sand hitting it and makign it explode long before it gets into range of sasori 

[





> U]*Sasori vs. Zetsu
> *[/U]Black Zetsu is too much of a bitch for me to care about him. White Zetsu gets roflcoptered; the 100K army might outlast Sasori if they played it right...but they don't have the intelligence to plan sneak attacks and their IC nature tells them to charge in like morons. (Tobi) Zetsu spams Mokuton and 5-elemental attacks right from the get-go, putting Sasori in deep fucking shit.



sasori wins 



> So basically Sasori wins against Kisame and Zetsu (probably?), but loses the fight against Konan, Deidara, and arguably Kakuzu.




looses for sure against kakuzu while he shoudl beat the others


----------



## Turrin (Jun 11, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> I'm going to go ahead and say everyone in Konoha would have noticed their paper flying off the shelves and into the forest to assemble a giant tree.


I'm not imagining Konan stealing paper that people are using. I was thinking more like her over the course of a day having the trash paper that filled the streets drawn towards her.


----------

